# A big thumbs up for Kentucky DNR!!



## deeker (Jun 5, 2011)

Kentucky approves sandhill crane hunting season | Politics and Government | Kentucky.com


----------



## langfordbc (Jun 7, 2011)

Those who oppose hunting never seem to be able to grasp that hunters and anglers contribute far more to conservation than any other private groups.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's see if Baruks toadies in the F&W approve of the stamp.

If they are overrun and the numbers support it, hell yeah, open a season!!! 

Not sure what Sandhill Crane tastes like...if it's like snow goose it's not worth shootin' except for making jerky.

We NEED to expand the number of tags we are getting up here for the damn Canada's, and allow the use of drum magazines.
Darn resident populations are going nuts.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2011)

I watched somebody hunt them on the tube one night. They said it was the ribeye of the sky. But if they are fish eaters I kind of suspect them to be like Meganesers or divers.

And a second on the residential Canadians. They upped us up to 15 a day I think and no plugs and electronic calls for a month long early season. But then the geese seem to dissapear during that time


----------



## deerlakejens (Jun 24, 2011)

They don't eat fish to my knowledge, they feed mainly in fields on grains and insects. They used to be rare in Wisconsin but have become quite common in the past 5 years. Very cool to watch!


----------



## little possum (Jun 24, 2011)

Well time for a BBQ then!


----------

